# Turned on Heater - Engine Light Came on



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,
I replaced the thermostat 5-6 weeks ago and heater was air blowing cold air when idle however when I get on an expressway the air starts heating up.Lately I tried to use cooling but it was blowing warm air and found is charge is low in a/c system. Few day ago I put refrigerant and ac was fine until today. Today while I was driving I turned on heater and it started blowing cold air and I waiting to get hot air but car started kind a giving jerks- like i was applying brakes and I slowed down and took it to the parking lot. In the meantine Service engine soon light came on. When I opened the hood , coolant resovoir was full with coolant that is the only thing I noticed. I drove back to home but after 50-60 meters I was feeling car is engaging brakes for sec and then kee moving. Please let me know what could be the cause.

Nissan Sentra 2002, GXE 1.8L


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try replacing the rad cap, check if thermostat is sticking and could also be water pump or the radiator itself.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might have a air pocket in the system or a problem with the heater/ac control head


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks! How can I figure out the real issue? Do i need to show this car to the mechanic? Please advise.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Without having the car at hand, it's mostly trial and error - sometimes you hit it on the first go and other times it just frustrates the hell out of you. If you don't have the tools or know-how to try different possibilities, better to take it to a reputable mechanic who can pinpoint the problem much faster.


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok. I have not drove it since this incident.Is it safe to drive 5-6 miles? Please let me know


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

samkal said:


> Ok. I have not drove it since this incident.Is it safe to drive 5-6 miles? Please let me know


Check and see if the overflow coolant reservoir is back to normal (should be almost empty or at the min. level). If it is, I don't think driving 5-6 miles should do any damage, just take your time so the engine doesn't get too hot.
Let us know what the mechanic says.... good luck!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll bet its the control head....


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't rely on just the overflow level. If it is empty, when the engine is cold remove the radiator cap and check the level before driving it.


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

I checked this morning and coolant reservoir was empty.I will level the coolant before I drive it.


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

I took it to the mechanic today and he checked SES code and came 0217. He however could find any issue with the car. He reset the code and asked me if it comes back then he will change coolant sensor.


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

okay. Car was working fine until this morning. While I was on my way to work and I tried to turn on heat first time since ESS was reset. Instead of warm air cold air started coming in and immediately turned off heat.Within 20 seconds ESS came on and I U turned to take it to the home , temp. gauge needle also touched "H". When I opened hood coolant tank was full. I am really fed up with it and not sure how to fix it. Please help.


----------

